# How do i check to see if my timing belt is done..



## triple5soul (Nov 30, 2006)

recently picked up an a4 2.8 with 147k on it
PO had it since 116k with no problems, and was told the clutch was done
car runs mechanically fine (egr code, and a couple other misc)
i want to check if the timing belt/waterpump has been done, and if not im looking to do it myself
im done multiple 2.0 timing belts, and a few hondas
just wonderinf some input on the difficulty 

thanks


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: How do i check to see if my timing belt is done.. (triple5soul)*

If you do it, buy the kit from Blau Auto Parts and rent the tools, they are an important part of the job.
Here is how:
http://phatcat_ed.tripod.com/V6.htm.
If it is your first time, plan on 12-14 hours to do it right. The only way to really tell is to take off the timing belt covers and look at the water pump and the two rollers (idler and tensioner).
You could visit the local Audi dealer, giving them the VIN number and ask about maintenace. If it was done at a dealer, it will be in their computer.


----------



## mptreb (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a similar question to that asked by Triple5.
Trying to figure out how soon I need to replace the timing belt.
Anyway, if I take off the timing bely covers and look at belt, pump, and rollers... what am I looking for? What signs say "replace NOW!" and what lets me off the hook until spring?
Also -- just asking -- it's an interference motor, right?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (mptreb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mptreb* »_I have a similar question to that asked by Triple5.
Trying to figure out how soon I need to replace the timing belt.
Anyway, if I take off the timing bely covers and look at belt, pump, and rollers... what am I looking for? What signs say "replace NOW!" and what lets me off the hook until spring?
Also -- just asking -- it's an interference motor, right?
Thanks
Matt

How many miles?
Which Engine?
When, if ever, was it last changed?
It is an interference engine


----------



## mptreb (Jan 22, 2008)

95k miles
1998 A4Q, 30v V6
I don't know if it was ever changed. I have some -- maybe all -- service records. At about 50K the cam seals, valve covers and some other gaskets were done, but I don't see a timing belt on that service. Seems weird -- I think you'd have to have the belt off to do the cam seals, and once you're that far in to the motor... well, I wouldn't put an old belt on. Funny place to save money.
Would it have been included on one of the scheduled maintenance things -- is it a standard part of, for instance, a 50,000 mile service? If it is, that might show up as "50K mile service" on an invoice, and not be itemized to include individual parts.
Trying to figure the whole thing out.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jimddowd (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: (mptreb)*

Matt,
I'm in the process of putting a new 2.8L in a passat right now (it's the same engine as the one you have in the audi) and i went ahead and changed the timing belt because i didn't know the history on the engine. I 'm doing all the work myself and I bought a timing belt kit for about $120.
A Haynes manual will show you want to look for as far as the condition of the belt. I believe that recommended interval is around 90K. I think I read somewhere that it cost around $1000 to have the dealer do the timing belt. 
You can't afford not to ensure that this part is properly maintained, you will likely destroy the engine if this belt breaks while you are driving.
Below are images of my timing belts, the old one looked ok but i changed it anyway. The new one is darker than the old. The green pulleys are new as well.








http://www.blackboxconsulting....5.jpg 








http://www.blackboxconsulting....4.jpg


----------



## mptreb (Jan 22, 2008)

If I had the motor out, I wouldn't hesitate...
Talked to the dealer that has been servicing the car for the PO, and they have no record of a timing belt change. So that's not a good sign.
Any preferences or recommendations as to how much to do while it's apart -- the kits seem to come in small/medium/large; ranging from a belt and two pulleys through water pump, crank and cam seals, etc... I will probably do a t-stat if I have it apart, but opinions on how much of the rest to do?
Oh, and I guess I should have said this earlier, but I'll be doing it myself.
Thanks
Matt


_Modified by mptreb at 10:19 AM 12/15/2009_


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: (mptreb)*

It didn't take me that long to do the timing belt on my A6, but I don't need to put it in service mode like the A4's, there's a bit more room under the hood to work with. On my 1.8t A4, it only took me about 6 hours to do the T-belt my first time, and I had the car in service mode. It may take just a tad longer for a 2.8 because of more plastics and bolts. 
Get the kit from Blauparts with the cam locking tool, it will save you a headache from the Cams slipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It should be a good way to spend a Saturday, and have the peace of mind of a new timing belt!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (mptreb)*

If you have 95K on the car, then the Timing Belt has more than likely not been changed. Since there are that many service records at the dealer, 99% says the belt has not been changed. The inspections are at 40K and 80K with car manual saying replaceme the belt at 105K. Most people here suggest the belt be replaced at 80-85K on the V6.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (tryin2vw)*

the 2.8 belt change is very simple, it just requires 180.00 in special tools and a 15/16 12pt socket. 
and on a side note there is no egr on vw's accept diesels


----------

